
Ask HN: How do you know if your idea is legal? - evex
Every time I get an idea of a cool product I could do, I fall under if it is legal or not,<p>some of the ideas involve crawling other websites or using other websites content<p>How do you know if your idea is legal?
======
itg
Research online for similar ideas and if they ran into any trouble. But
ultimately, you will have to consult a lawyer, especially if you plan to make
money from your idea.

~~~
evex
Do you have any idea where I can find such lawyers online? or maybe some
community where I can ask questions for free?

------
itamarst
[https://xkcd.com/1494/](https://xkcd.com/1494/)

~~~
evex
haha so true

